# best rca cables to use



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all i have just bought denon x6200w and cg24 roger sound labs 5.2 speaker package and a emotiva xpa3 amp

my question is i want to connect the denon to the emotiva can anybody recommend a good quality rca cable i dont want a cheap cable as you get static that does and notice how i said does improve sound quality

i will be connecting the main fronts to the emotiva amp and centre
the surround cg4s will be connected to the denon and the additional surrounds to the denon and the 4 ceiling speakers and 2 subs will be connected to the denon as well i will be using blue jeans speaker cable mediabridge subwoofer cables

also how many cables do i need thanks


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You will need 4 cables (one for each speaker). If you are running the Denon within a few feet of the Emotiva, any RCA cable will do. If you are running the emotiva in the front of the room and the denon in the back you may think of building the cables yourself with some Beldon cable

http://www.bryant-unlimited.co.uk/1505APV 3D


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

If RCA is your only option for interconnect cables, then it is definitely best to keep the run as short as possible. If you have the ability to make your own, the biggest advantage (aside from having control over the source of the parts) is that you can make them the correct length for the application and not have excess. 

Mogami makes good cable, as does Whirlwind, Hosa, and ProCo. Belden is very good stuff if you can install connectors. Just beware of extravagantly expensive cable that makes wild claims about exotic electrical properties.


----------

